# 2015 Sportsmans Act



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You will clearly see that I picked both of these articles up from another site. Like that site this site has those with special interests that cast conservation organizations as radical environmentalists. The second post I quoted will cover that.

It would appear that Heidi is doing something good. I can not support Heidi because of her stand on abortion and other things that make it impossible for me to do. However, are we so partisan that we would cut off our nose to spite our face? Would we be so short sighted as to turn down a good thing because it comes from a democrat and we don't like democrats? There is partisan loyalty, but there is also partisan stupidity. So I know the first person on here to knock this (we all do) will use the very tactics described in the second post, but what's the opinion of those of you who really are sportsmen and conservationists?



> 2015 Sportsmans Act
> by Meelosh , Posted to Fishing Buddy on 02/12/2015 12:10 PM | "Quote" | "Quick Reply" |
> Meelosh
> 
> ...





> by outofrange , Posted to Fishing Buddy on 02/06/2015 11:46 AM | "Quote" | "Quick Reply" |
> outofrange
> Joined: 12/17/2001
> Location: ND
> ...


----------

